# Periphery's Bass Tuning(s)



## Junnage (Jul 5, 2010)

As the title states,

on their 6 string songs, like Insomnia specifically, what tuning does Tom use?


----------



## Steve08 (Jul 6, 2010)

Drop C if I'm not mistaken.


----------

